# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  وغاااااااااااب قمر البيت

## أنيـ القلب ـن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم وارحمنا بهم ياكريم 


في شي يتركز في دهن الاطفال لين يكبرو ما يقدرو ينسوه خصوصا معاملة لكبار ليهم سوئآ كانت زينه لو شينه 
أتذكر لما كنت صغيره كان الي اخو من ذون اخواني يعاملني معامله وااااااااااااااايد حليوووه 
يعني ممكن لانه كنت اني بنت بين اولاد او لاني صغيره ما ادري 
كل الا اعرفه كنت بالنسبه له يدهينه لا تنكتين يدلع فيني بشكل زااايد عن اللزوم 
لما اتضارب مع اخواني لصغار حتى لو ما عورني الضرب اصيح بصوت عاااالي بس عشان يسمع ويطلع منة غرفته ويجي يهاوش اخواني  :wink: 
اول ماحد يزعلني يصيحني :closedeyes:  ما اروح الى امي على طول ادخل غرفته ياخدني باحضانه يقول لي كلام وااااااايد يفهمني الصح من الغلط ويمسح ادموعي وتجيء امي تشيلني وتقول اخوك تعبان من الدواام خليه ينام  :evil: 
كان يطلع معاااي حتى المشاوير العاديه لو بيروح يشتري الفواكه

رحت المدرسه صار المسئول عني اكثر يشتري حتى اللوح ويخطهم لي بيده ,,,تحط المدرسه في مريولي شريطه صغيره جنب الكلر (لشاطرين ) لما اجي البيت على طووول ارويها وياه بداخلي أقول <شوف مجهودك>
يقول شاطره بس مره تانيه ابغاه تكون حمراء مو خضراء 
<بيضاء - جيد><خضراء - جيد جدا ><حمراء - ممتاز>

جت العطله أول سنه نسافر فيها لي بعد المدرسه كانوا اهلي لما نسافر نغيب شهر 
طبعا اخوي مو معانا عشان  عمله
 بعد غياب شهر اتدكر هذا الموقف عدل كنت اسبح اول ما رجع من الدوووام سلم على اهلي وسأل عني وجئ يستناني على باب الحمام <<كرمكم الله 

أول ماطلعت كان بس علي فوطه  :embarrest: اجئ على طول وحماني قهرتني حركته وقلت اله اني كبيره مو صغيره الحين بذاخلي مستحيه من شكلي :embarrest:  :embarrest:  ضحك ونزلني وراح 



كبر حبي اله اكثر واكثر كنت دلوعته كنت حبيبته الصغيره وكان اللي حياتي 
يوم رجعت من المدرسه اجئ على طول وحملني حتى ما فكر يشيل الشنطه من علي كان فرحان وااااااااايد ,,نزلني ثقيله وهو يصخك  :bigsmile: 
بعدين اسمع من امي انها خطبت بت عمي الى اخوي 
كان شعوري عادي  :noworry: 



اتزوج اخوي في نفس بيتنا وكانت اله غرفتين بدل وحده 
ف يوم زي كل مره لما اتهاوش مع اخواني على طول رحت الى اخوي هجوم على الباب وافتحه بدون استادان كان جالس يسولف مع بنت عمي امـــــــــــي وراي عيب تعالي ونفس الوقت اخوي من داخل تعالي
صكيت الباب بقووووووووووووووه ورجعت مقهوووووره  :mad: 
من بنت عمي احس اخدت اخوي مني  :walla: 
مرت الايام صارت بنت عمي هي الا  تداكر لي وتعلمني وتخط اللوح لي ,, صارت تسوي اللي كل شي يسويه اخوي ,, اخدت على ايدها الشريطه الحمراء ,,
تطلع معاي الى اي مكان ,, تعلقت فيها خصوصا ما كان عندي خواااات في البيت 



*وفي ليلة الميشومه* كانت ليلة سبت كان أخوي في رحله مع اصحابه كان معاه في السياره اقرب شخص اله ولد عمتي وقدر الله وصار عليه الحادث 

كان اخوي الا يسوق نزل ولد عمتي واخد اخوي بأحضانه لين وقفوا كل اصحابه ونقلوه الى المستشفى .......و..............الخ 



في نفس الليله كنت بذخل انام 
فجئه 

صوت مرة خالي وهي ترتجف وتصيح 
رااااااااااااااااااااااااااح الشبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاب 
أمي كانت في المطبخ مجرد بس شافت مرة خالي بهدي الحاله رمت لصحون الا بيدها 

ولدي فيه شي ؟؟؟؟!!!

مرة خالي,,
*عبــــــــــــــــد الله ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات*
كنت بالصاله الا فوق اسمع بس الصوت مندهله صرت ما افكر وما اعرف وش اسوي  وتحجرت لدموع بعيوني ماني مستوعبه كلمة مووووت 
كل الا سويته رحت غرفته اخديت صورته وضميتها بين اياديي عبد الله الحين راح تجيء
شوي الصوت صااااار اقوى واقوى 
طلعت ورحت جلست على الدرج اول ما شافت اعيوني منظر امـــــــــــــــــــــــــــي فجعني هز كياني صحتني من شرودي كانت وسط الصاله ممدوده ارايلها تضرب على راسها شعرها منفوش 
والنسوان حولها تهديها 
اهنا خلاص حسيت فقدت الامل ترجمت فكرت موووووت في مخي ان ماراح يرجع الغالي 
صارت دموعي تنزل وقلبي يرجف وبداخلي اصرخ وينك يا خوي تجي تشيلني بين احضانك ماراح اقول لك لا 
وينك يالقلب الحنون صار اللي يومين ما شفتك 
لا ترووووووووووووووووووووووح 
غاااااااب *نور* البيت 
صار ظلمه وكئيب غابت البسمه من شفتي واني طفله غااااااااب من يدللني 
ارجع يا ربيع الشباب ارجع يا ربيع طفولتي 





مرت السنوات كبرت 


واكتشفت ان مازال ولد عمتي محتفظ بقميصه الملطخ بدمااء عبد الله 


كان محبوب عند كل من يعرفه كان حنون على اهله وغير اهله 


وبقت ذكرى أخي في ذاكرتي مخزنه لا يمحوها الدهر على مر السنين 
وما زال أنين قلبي عايش على ذكراك  :closedeyes: 


 رحمك الله يا أخوي ورحم الله من قرأ لروحك الفاتحه 
(عبدالله عيسى )


بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اختي العزيزه انين القلب
كلمات مؤؤؤثره جدااا وحزنيه جداااااا 
الله يكون في عونك اختي ورحم الله اخوك 
وان شاءالله محمد شباب محمد وآل محمد
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## غرام أحباب

أنيــــــــــــن القلب
قصه مؤثــــره سقطـــت دمـــوعـــــي لأجلهــــا
الله يرحـــم أخوك ويسكنه فسيحه جناته
ياكــــــريـــــم يــــارب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
.1.الحمد لله رب العالمين.2.الرحمن الرحيم.3.مالك يوم الدين.4.إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين.5.أهدناالصراط المستقيم.6.صراط الذين أنعمته عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين

----------


## وحيده بدنيتي

الله يمسح على قلبك ويصبرك
                                مافي اغلى واعز من الاخو 
                                       الله يرحمه ويسكنه فسيح جناته

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*


الله يرحمه برحمته 
ويمسح على قلوبكم بالصبر

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾
الله يرحمه ويسكنه واسع جنانه*
*قصه توجع القلب* 
*الله يعينكم ويصبرج خيه


*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾
الله يرحمه ويسكنه واسع جنانه
كلماااتك أُخيه بالصميم فلكل وحده غاب عنها عزيز وغالي يرجع بها ذكريااات لا تنسى ابداً مهما كانت صغيره ام كبيره 
الله يرحم موتانا وموتاكم 
تقبلي مروري 
عوامية صفوانية

----------


## فرح

رحم الله الفقيد الشاب بواسع رحمته واسكنه الجنان مع نبي الرحمه
محمد وآله الطاهرين
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*
قصتك محزنه جدا تفاعلت معها وذكرتني بشابين 
كانوو بعمر الزهور رحم الله امواتنا جميعا 
وهكذا هي الدنيا كل يوم تاخذمنا حبيب وعزيز وغالي 
وتبقى ذكراهم في القلب لاتنسى ..
كلماااتك اخيه اثرت في قلبي وادمعت معها عيني 
ربي يرحمه بواسع رحمته ويلهمكم الصبر والسلوان 
دمتِ بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Princess

انين .. ويش سويتي فيني؟؟
تدري دخلت الموضوع وما دريت مين العضويه؟؟
وعلى طول صرت اقرا القصه واني متأثره..
كنت افطر وقفت اكل وصارت عيوني غرقانه دموع... 
احس هالشخصيه اللي تتكلمي عنها اثرت فيني وشي قريب مني ..
وشوي يوم اوصل للنهايه..
ومازال انين قلبي عايش على ذكراك...
وعبدالله عيسى..
جتني غصه ,, وقلبي صار يدق بالسرعه..
ركبت فوق ..
اشوف مين العضويه..
انين القلب..  
يعني المقصود فعلا قريب مني..
خالي الحنون .. الله يرحمه.. اللي على خبرش ما تعلقت في واحد من خوالي من فتره الله يحفظ له شبابه الا لأنه كان يشبهه في الأخلاق والشكل شوي
بس .. صراحه..
ماااحد مثل المرحوم في طيبته وحنانه واخلاقه ..  
عايشين في سيهات.. وعلى خبرش مانعرف ويش ام الحمام بالشهر مره نجي بيتكم.. 
ماكنت اعرفكم عدل كان عمري وقتها 5 سنين تقريبا.. 
وكان الوحيد اللي يزورنا كل اسبوع ولا يقطعنا..
المرحوم الغالي..
ملامحه حاشاي انساها.. اتذكره عدل..
كان يفرحنا لازم يجيب وياه اغلب الأحيان حاجات بسيطه .. حلاوه ربيان.. المهم يفرحنا.. 
كنت اكبر اخوتي والوحيده اللي افهم عليه.. 
كان حنون.. وطيب وعمره ما صرخ علي ولا حقرني..
كنت اميروه الطفله اللحوحه كثيرة الأسئله .. ونحيسه لأبعد حد..
كان لما يصلي وقت السجود اركب فوقه وتجي امي تصارخ بي .. 
ولما يفرغ من صلاته ماذكره ابدا كان يعصب فيني.. بالعكس .. كاان يمزح وياي ويجاكرني.. 
تعودت عليه وانتظر متى يطق باب الشقه وتقول امي خالش عبدالله جى.. 
وفجأه..
انقطع..
اسبوع..
اسبوعين..
وخلالهم امي ماكانت امي..
كل تعبانه و تطلع
ابوي كان يقول مريضه تروح المستشفى.. وهي لا كانت تروح الفاتحه 
كنت لما اسألها عنه تداري المها وتقول مسافر..
تخيلو..
مادريت عنه الا بعد سنه.. 
ساعتها.. ويش كان موقفي...؟؟ 
ما صحت..
ما صرخت.. 
مشاعري متفاجأه ودمعتي متحجره..
فهيت زي مايقولو..
وقعدت كم ساعه ساكته.. وافكر فيه.. ومو مستوعبه يعني ويش مات...!! 
بس قلبي لازال عايش على ذكراه
وما انساه في كل مناسبه
وفي كل وقت على بالي .. 
ودايما اترحم عليه..
حبيب وغالي... 
يارب ارحم عبدالله عيسى وتغمده بواسع مغفرتك.. واجعل الجنه مستقره ومثواه.. 
تسلمي حبيبتي عالطرح
صياح واني اكتب
الله لا يحرم الغالي من الذكرى ولا من الدعاء 
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## همسه دلع

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*
*الله يسكنه فسيح جناته.*
*والله القصه توجع القلب*
*والله يصبر ويمسح على قلب الي فقدت غالي.*
*تحياتي.*

----------


## ام الشيخ

الله يرحمه ويعطيكم الصبر
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
.1.الحمد لله رب العالمين.2.الرحمن الرحيم.3.مالك يوم الدين.4.إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين.5.أهدناالصراط المستقيم.6.صراط الذين أنعمته عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

خيتو أنين القلب 
خيتو أميرة المرح 
من غير شي اني اتأثرت للمرحوم واني مااعرفه فكيف انتو 
<< الله يصبركم جميع ويرحم موتنا وموتاكم
والغاليين علينا حتى لو ما كنا نعرفهم نترحم لهم بس اتظل ذاكرتنا بذاكراهم 
ونتأثر لمرضهم وموتهم 
والله يرحم جميع موتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
والله يصبر الفاقدين الغاليين 
لقول الامام علي : < فقد الاهل غربه >
تقبلووو مروري المتكرر

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

_قدوتي وقدوتكم اهل البيت عليهم السلام_  
_قدوتي سيدتي زينب عليها السلام لم تفقد اخ واحد في كربلاء بل اخوووهـ ابطال ذكراهم على مر الازمان_ 
_اذا رأيت مصيبة غيركـ هانت عليك مصيبتكـ نشوف اهل العراق وفلسطين بالعائلهـ الكاملهـ تروحـ_ 
_الله يمسح علينا وعلى كل  فاقد بالصبر_ 
_مشكورين على المرور ولاتشوفوا الدمعهـ الحارهـ على حبيب وغالي_ 


_و يخليكم ربي لأحبابكم_

----------


## قمر دنياي

الله يرحمه 

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## وريد الورود

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*
خطفتم قلبي لمعاناتكم فأحسست أنها غصات أعطانا أياها القدر معكم لكي نكون أكثر تماسك من الحبل المشدود

فليت العمر يمضي كي لا أعيش تلك اللحظات التي تزيد من تقطع أوردة القلوب

يعجز لساني عن وصف شعوري في هذه المواقف
الله لا يخليني لتك الايام التي تأخذ الحبيب من حبيبه

تقبلي مروري وتعازيي المتأخرة

// على فكرة أثرتي فيي واجد //
// لأني وانا اقرأ وأنا اسمع قصيدة (( يايمة )) للرادود لصالح الديرازي //

----------


## ام الحلوين

*رحم الله قمر بيتنا وحبيبنا الغالي*

*واسكنه فسيح جناته انه سميع مجيب الدعاء*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
.1.الحمد لله رب العالمين.2.الرحمن الرحيم.3.مالك يوم الدين.4.إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين.5.أهدناالصراط المستقيم.6.صراط الذين أنعمته عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين*

*لقد غاب عنا ذاك القمر الحنون*
*واليوم لا نملك غير الذكرى 
لا نملك غير الحسرات
لا نملك غير نزف جروح لم تبرى من سنوات مضت*

*ذكراه الجميله مخلده معنا وراسخة في قلوبنا*

*غاليتي انين انت فقدتي الاخ الحنون*

*اما انا فلقد فقدت من كان لي الاخ والصديق* 
*فقدت من لم ينسئني واني بعيدة عنكم*
*فقدت من تربيت معه وعشت طفولتي بقربه*


*فاليوم اخيه لا نملك غير همومنا وحزننا يبكي
لا نملك غير دموعنا تذرف على الخد تشكي
لا نملك لأنفسنا غير الآهات والعبرات
*
*رحم الله غالينا* 

*اللهم اجعل قبره روضة من رياض الجنة و احشره مع محمد و آل محمد*

*ونحن ممن نتمسك بعترة الآل الأطهار الذين هم قدوتنا في هذا الدنيا فأفراحنا واحزاننا لا تساوي شيء اذا ما قارناه بمصائبهم فهم سلوتنا في هذه الحياه*

*رحم الله من يقرأ له سورة الفاتحه ويهديها إلى روح المرحوم ولأرواح المؤمنين والمؤمنات
*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ

*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7*)
عظم الله اجركم في المرحوم
والله يسكنه فسيح جنانه 
بحق محمد وآل محمد

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*انت تريد وانا اريد  والله يفعل مايريد*
*مشكورين على المرور* 
*وجعل الأحزان  بعيدها عنكم وعن غواليكم* 


*ويخليكم ربـــــــــــــــــــــي لأحبابكم*

----------


## اطياف

عزيزتي انين شيء جميل ان نتذكر احبابناحاضرا كان او غائبا
 ولكن الاجمل ان نذكر غائبا عنا ونصفه بهذه المواصفات الجميله 
فعلى كل حال كرري قول الحمد لله 
انا شهادة لله ممن عاشرن فقيدكم في سفر الى السيدة 
زينب الله يرزقنا زيارتهم والعوده لمشاهدهم المقدسه وفعلا كان
شخص حنون وهادء رحمة الله عليه
فثقي حبيبتي ان من كانت له معاشره حسنه بين الناس فلن
ينسى حتى لو كان غائبا
بأبي من ورثت مصائب امها                        فغدت تقابلها بصبر ابيها
لسنا افضل من اهل البيت الذين مثلو بهم وشهروهم في البلادين فهم قدوتنا
رحمه الله وجعل الجنه مأواه 
ودمتي عزيزتي في عناية الرحمن

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*مشكوره اختي اطياف على المرور* 

*بس بصراحهـ جاني فضول اعرف مين انتين احسش من الموضوع عرفتيني* 

*دمتي بحفض اللهـ ورعاية الولى*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*
*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*
*أبكيتيني أنين*
*قرأت عن أخلاقه راااااااااااااااائعة*
*نعم الأخ والله*
*رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناااااااااته*

----------


## واحد فاضي

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ

*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7*)
عظم الله اجركم وأحسن الله عزائكم 
والله يسكنه فسيح جنانه 
بحق محمد وآل محمد

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*

*عن جد اخــتي انــين خلــيتي دمــووعي تنــزل*

*هذا اعتبره اصعب موقف يمر على الانسان في حياته*

*الله يساعد قلب امه ويساعدكم ان شاء الله*

*الكل رايح لهالطريق لكن كل واحد يختلف بأسبابه*

*الفاتحه لروح المرحوم ولارواح المؤمنين اجمعين*


*تحيااتي لج يالغاليه*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*إنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون* 

*الله يرحمه برحمته الواسعة* * بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الحمد لله رب العالمين(1) الرحمن الرحيم(2) مالك يوم الدين(3) اياك نعبد واياك نستعين (4)اهدنا الصراط المستقيم(5) صراط الذين انعمت عليهم (6)غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين (7) 

صدق الله العلي العظيم 
*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد* 
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..* 
*كلمات أثرت في النفوس...* 
*واخترقت الحُجب..* 
*رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته..*
*مع محمد وآله الطاهرين...* 
*وألهم الله ذويه بالصبر..*
*وعظم الله أجر سيدتي ومولاتي الزهراء..* 
*صلوات الله وسلامه عليها...* 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*(الحمد لله رب العالمين. الرحمن الرحيم.* 
*مالك يوم الدين. إياك نعبدُ وإياك نستعين. اهدنا الصراط المستقيم .*
*صراط الذين انعمت عليهم. غير المغضوب عليهم.ولاالضالين)* 
*صدق الله العلي العظيم..* 
*موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

_مشكورين على المرور_
_ولا تشوفو دمعه حاره وحزينه على غواليكمـ_ 

_يخليكم ياربي ياربي لحبابكم_

----------


## ارسم العشق

رحمه الله ورحمنا  
كلمات رائعه ومؤثره اعانك الله على فراقه ولكن هذه هي الدنيا نستقبل في كل يوم حبيب ونودع حبيب اخر , حتى ياتي اليوم الذي ويدعنا الناس فيه . 
ولكن نسال الله ان يودعنا الناس وهم يذكروننا بالخير والدعاء لا بعكسه  
جزاك الله كل خير 
ورزقك الصبر والسلوان 
رحم الله من قراء له سوره الفاتحه

----------


## ارسم العشق

*الله يرحمه ويرحم اخته وجميع المؤمنين*  


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*الحمد لله رب العالمين(1) الرحمن الرحيم(2) مالك يوم الدين(3) اياك نعبد واياك نستعين (4)اهدنا الصراط المستقيم(5) صراط الذين انعمت عليهم (6)غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين (7)* 

*صدق الله العلي العظيم*

----------


## عنيده

_اللهم صل ع محمد و ال محمد .._  
_كلمات موثره جداا .._  

_احزنتني و ابكيت عيناي فقد تذكرت خالي .._ 

_الله يرحم جميع المومنين و المومنات يا الله بحق اهل البيت .._  
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾*

----------


## رنيم الحب

الله يرحمه ويسكنه فسيـح جناته

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*
 غــــــــــــــــاليتي ..
**أنين القلـب** 
كلماتك الحزينة لها أثر كبير في النفس 
فهــي أدمت عيوني .. 
فما أقسـى هذه المشاعر وما أصعب فرااق الأحبة 
لكن !! هذا قضاء وقـدر وهذا يومة .. 
لو كان الأمـر بيدنا لأحتفظنا بأعز النــــااس لنا وأبينا أن نفـارقهم ولو لحظـــة 
والحيـاة هكذا .. موت .. وحياة .. ومـرض.. وعافيـة 
وكل شي بارادة الله .. والحمد لله على كل حـــــال 
أختـــــاااه تصبري وأكثري من الدعـاء له .. 
فكلنـــا راااااحلون .. 
تحيــــــــــاااتي ..
.×.رنيـ الحب ــم.×.

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

ارسم العشق 

عنيده
رنيم الحب 

كلامكم هو الا أثر فيني 
والله يصبر كل فاقد 

يخليكم ربي لأحبابكم

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 
غاليتي 
انين القلب
كلماتك رقيقة وبسيطه 
الحزن اساسها 
شعور قاسي ان نفقد من نحب 
رحم الله اخوك 
الجنة مسكنة ان شاء الله 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*
*فيض ودي لك*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

مشكوره خيتوه يخليك ربي لحبابك

----------


## نورس الشرق

اختى انين القلب 
دموعي طاحت على خد تذكرت ولد اختي المتوفي في حادث
فرق الاحباب صعب 
تذكرت الحادث والشباب الي شفتهم في المستشفى الاسبوع الي راح وهم متوفين
 دائما في بالي لطمية يما لا شفتي الشباب اذكري اوليدش الشاب

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## أم غدير

الله يرحمه 

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ
*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*
*...............................................*
*الله يرحمه ويغفر له ويصبر قلوبكم*
*أُخيه لما قرأت موضوعكِ أنهمرت مني الدموع كالمطر*
*لقد تأثرت جداً وأيضاً تذكرت فقدي لأخواني وكيف كانت الأحداث يومها آلمني جداً وضعكِ ووضع كلُ فاقد لشباب* 
*رحم الله الجميع وتغمدهم برحمته* 
*...*

----------


## أموله

*﴿ 1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ﴿ 2﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿3﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ﴿ 6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿7﴾*


*حزنت كثيرآ على خآلي*

*قصهـ مؤثره* 

*انا كنت ادري انه عندي خال ميت* 

*بس لما قريت القصه انهمرت دموعي بستمرار* 

*الله يرحمه هوه وجميع المسلمين والمسلمات*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

نورس الشرق 

ام غدير 

امنيات مجروحه 

اموله 

يسلموا على المرور 

الله يرحم امواتنا وامواتكم وجميع المسلمين والمسلمات

----------


## النظره البريئه

الله يرحمه 
والله قلبي وجعني
الله يصبركم

----------


## الجعفرية

نبحر بلا شراع
في بحور الذكريات
نزفنا كل الحروف ..
كل الدموع
كل الأحلام تبخرت 
تلاشت !!
غاليتي لقد ابحرتنا معك في بحرك الهائج 
كلماتك جاءت على جروح نازفة ,,
نحاولتضميدها بشاش الصبر والنسيان 
ولكنها قابلة للأنفجار في اي لحظة
سلمت اناملكولا حرمنا الله بوحك 
غاليتي الهمكم الصبر والسلوان 
الله يرحمه ويرحم جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات أجمعين
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
(1)الحمد لله ربالعالمين (2) الرحمن الرحيم (3) مالك يوم الدين(4)إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين(5)إهدناالصراط المستقيم(6 )صراط الذين انعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين (7)
دمت في حفظ الرحمن
يعطيك الف عافية يارب 
تقبلي مروري وكلماتي 
تحياتي لك ولنزف قلمك الراقي

----------


## مريم المقدسة

خيتو اطال اللة فى عمرك 
فالاخ عزيز على قلب اختة
فما بالك ادا كان من الطيبين ومن اهل الجنة ففقدهم يكون اصعب
رحم اللة اخيك 
انى ما اتحمل اسمع انا ام واخت فقدت اخوها لانى دايما عقيلة اهل البيت عليها
السلام روحى لها الفداء واتدكر ما جرئ عليها بابى وامى فى فقدها لاخوانها
الحسن والحسين وابى الفضل العباس عليهم السلام
اختى الغالية اهم القدوة لنا  ولولاهم ما استطاعنا 
تحمل مصيبة واحدة
اه اه اه عليك يازينب عندما اسمع قول الامام الحسين علية السلام حين قتل ابا الفضل
وهو يقول الان انكسر ظهرى اللة يساعد قلب الحسين حين تلك الساعة
خيتو اللة يرحم اخيك ويصبر قلبك 
واخر الاحزان انا شاء اللة 
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾ الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## الغدير الحالم

*الله يرحمه
ويرحم حالكم من بعده 
الشباب غالي بس عند الله مكانه 
وديعة وأخذها 
الله يحفظك و يحفظ بقية أخوتك سالمين معافين 
بإذن الله الكريم 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
1 الحمد لله رب العالمين 2  الرحمن الرحيم   3مالك يوم الدين  4إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين 
 5أهدنا الصرط المستقيم  6 صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم 7  غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

يسلمووووووووووووووووووا على المرور
يخليكم ربي الحبابكم يارب

----------

